# Would you trade???



## joeycannoli (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a thread not too old asking suggestions for a chefs knife. I ended up receiving a Shun Premier 7" Santoku from my fiancé for Christmas. It was an eBay purchase and returning is not an option. I figure I can relist and fetch about $120 after pp and eBay take their cut. I have a local guy that has offered to trade an 8" Shun Blue Kiritsuke (carbon) (retail $325) that looks almost brand new and comes with a Saya. Would you trade or should I sell my knife on EBay (much more work) and buy one of the gyutos suggested (around $150) in the previous thread?


----------



## jc57 (Jan 3, 2017)

The Shun Blue Kiritsuke is a significant trade-up in value from the Premier Santoku.  You should jump on that in a heartbeat.  Even among those who look down on Shun, the Blue product line is usually looked at with respect.  If he's local and will let you handle it, see if you like the feel and weight of it.

The Blue is not a true kritsuke since it is a symmetrical double bevel, so more like a gyuto with a kiritsuke tip.  Comes with a nice saya too.

That blue #2 steel will take a great edge though since it is reactive you'll need to take proper care of it - washing and drying after each use.  Since it is stainless clad it's only the edge you will have to worry about, but of course that's the important part.

If you don't want it, let me know and I'll mail the guy my like-new Premier 7" Santoku and pay his shipping costs to me.


----------



## joeycannoli (Dec 5, 2016)

jc57 said:


> The Shun Blue Kiritsuke is a significant trade-up in value from the Premier Santoku. You should jump on that in a heartbeat. Even among those who look down on Shun, the Blue product line is usually looked at with respect. If he's local and will let you handle it, see if you like the feel and weight of it.
> 
> The Blue is not a true kritsuke since it is a symmetrical double bevel, so more like a gyuto with a kiritsuke tip. Comes with a nice saya too.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice. We are actually gonna meet up tomorrow and I'll likely do the swap.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

That's just rude. Your fiancé gave you a gift and you're telling her it's not good enough for you? smh


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the Shun blue better but I agree with @laurenlulu it is rude to trade a gift from anyone let alone your fiance


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Joey... that would be a very uneven trade... but you'd really benefit if you go through with it. The other person must be a bit of a fool. 

But not to get on your case about it... I tend to agree with the others. Gifts are funny things. On one hand, once its gifted to you its yours to do as you please. On the other hand, some choices can lead to unanticipated consequences. I'm especially aware of that when it is close family, or in your case when it is someone you may want to become close family. And just so you know how committed I am to that o[inion, check this out to see what is on my knife magnet, in full view of anyone in my kitchen, and actually gets used on occasion - it was a gift from my kids:


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

Add me to the 'It's rude' group.  this isn't dirty Santa with family at Christmas.

More important, have you even used the knife?  How does is feel in your hand?  How does it cut, slice, and chop?  have you tried out the  Kiritsuke?  

I find it curious that 5 different sellers have the Kiritsuke on "Special Sale!!!" for $229.95.

all seriousness aside, did you know(cue the drums and trumpets) only a MASTER CHEF is allowed to use a Kiritsuke?


----------



## joeycannoli (Dec 5, 2016)

Geez, going through the ringer on the gift thing. She doesn't care. If she did I'd know. Lol.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You are fortunate. In that case, I'd do the trade if the knife feels better than what you have.


----------



## joeycannoli (Dec 5, 2016)

Brian let me know if you got a line on an AeroKinfe. The technology seems unparalleled.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Aeroknife is kind of a joke knife that Ming himself doesn't use.   However it IS a good cheese knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just a note on the kiritsuke - its made for chopping and push-pull slicing, but you can't rock up onto the low tip very far before it will dig in, so no rock-chopping tall product with it. The Shun does have more curve than most though.


----------



## joeycannoli (Dec 5, 2016)

MillionsKnives said:


> Aeroknife is kind of a joke knife that Ming himself doesn't use. However it IS a good cheese knife.


 I probably should have put an lol or just kidding in my comment.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Scott, what Shun seems to be calling kiritsuke looks to just be a gyuto with a kiritsuke-style tip. Not the same animal at all to the actual single beveled kiritsuke which does have that particularly type of status associated with it.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

How many knives do you already own? Do you plan on cooking together with your soon to be wife? Does she like to use knives as well? Rick Allen has a very good point. Are you familiar with the various uses for different profile knives? You might want to look into another style knife. . . and keep them both.

Most everybody here owns more than one. . er. . . more than three knives. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm between 2 and 3 dozen


----------



## jc57 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

foody518 said:


> Scott, what Shun seems to be calling kiritsuke looks to just be a gyuto with a kiritsuke-style tip. Not the same animal at all to the actual single beveled kiritsuke which does have that particularly type of status associated with it.


Yes their 8" kiritsuke is just about like a regular gyuto, and I should have added that an 8" knife isn't/shouldn't be meant for rock chopping tall product anyway.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

joeycannoli said:


> Brian let me know if you got a line on an AeroKinfe. The technology seems unparalleled.


How about a trade for your new kiritsuke?????


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

What is this nonsense Shun is yapping about, that a kiritsuke is in Japan considered the knife of a master chef? I mean, advertising I get, but they just purely made that up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Chris, I'd stumbled across something to that effect as well and likely not from Shun marketing. Korin writes something similar for kiritsuke.

Did not mean to be passing along mis-information if this is patently untrue or otherwise obsolete/irrelevant in current times.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

From the Korin site -  "Kiritsuke knives have one of the few multipurpose traditional Japanese blades, and can be used as a yanagi (fish slicer) or an usuba (vegetable knife). These sword shaped knives feature a straighter edge than a yanagi for vegetables, and a longer blade than an usuba for slicing fish with ease. The user must be highly skilled with traditional Japanese knives in order to utilize this unique kiritsuke style design and single edged blade properly. Traditionally, these knives are used only by the executive chefs as a symbol of status and due to its difficulty in use."


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Oy. "Traditionally" my foot. Okay, whatever.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

joeycannoli said:


> I probably should have put an lol or just kidding in my comment.


I did at first myself miss the clever use of context.


----------



## royz (Jan 7, 2017)

Oh, c'mon... Why should fiancé keep a knife he doesn't want. Chef knives can very personal; I won't let my wife near mine! It's mine. Be happy for him when he gets the knife he wants; it's no reflection on the giver...


----------



## joeycannoli (Dec 5, 2016)

jake t buds said:


> How many knives do you already own? Do you plan on cooking together with your soon to be wife? Does she like to use knives as well? Rick Allen has a very good point. Are you familiar with the various uses for different profile knives? You might want to look into another style knife. . . and keep them both.
> 
> Most everybody here owns more than one. . er. . . more than three knives.


Well, I definitely do not have the funds to keep both knives. I have a 4 star Henckles chef knife that after trying some of the Japanese alternatives will be in the back of the drawer for the foreseeable future. I have a Mac 5" paring/utility combo knife that I love. A Good friend who's an executive chef said there is no need to have anything beyond a chef knife and a paring knife.


----------



## jc57 (Jan 3, 2017)

joeycannoli said:


> Well, I definitely do not have the funds to keep both knives. I have a 4 star Henckles chef knife that after trying some of the Japanese alternatives will be in the back of the drawer for the foreseeable future. I have a Mac 5" paring/utility combo knife that I love. A Good friend who's an executive chef said there is no need to have anything beyond a chef knife and a paring knife.


Your chef friend is pretty much right. There's not a lot that you can't accomplish adequately with a good, sharp chef's knife with a good profile, and those things where the chef is just too big or unwieldy, the paring can handle it.

Particularly with the Shun Santoku and Shun Kiritsuke - they are really the same knife with slightly different tip profiles. I have a Shun Premier 8" Kiritsuke and the 7" Santoku and other than looks they are functionally equivalent.


----------



## joeycannoli (Dec 5, 2016)

IMG_0535.JPG




__
joeycannoli


__
Jan 11, 2017











  








IMG_0537.JPG




__
joeycannoli


__
Jan 11, 2017











  








IMG_0536.JPG




__
joeycannoli


__
Jan 11, 2017







Ended up buying it off the guy for $110. Not in as good of shape as he said but definitely doesn't seem too beat up. The Saya is broke at the top and no pin, but tough to complain for that price. Also mirrored stainless is tough to photograph.


----------

